# Does anyone do any bike riding around here?



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm just old guy, and took up bike riding a couple of years ago, and get out around town 4-6 days a week for anywhere from 4-15 mile rides, with a 20 thrown in one of the days, and maybe a 25 miler once every 3-4 weeks. I'm up to over 2500 miles the last 2 years and ride year round as long a there's no or minimal snow on the roads or sidewalks.
I do the Livonia neighborhood circuit on work days but also will hit Hines drive, the Metropark down by Haggerty road and 94, the bike path from Wixon to South Lyon, with the branch off to Island Lake(now that route kicked my rear).
I have done the section around Big Rapids to Reed City, the Little Traverse Wheelway countless times, the back roads around Petosky, with Maxwell,Cobb,Springvale road being a good one, the route coming south out of Mackinaw City to Cheboygan that roughly parallels 23, and the route coming out of Mackinaw that parallels 75. 
I see they have done a load of work on the Gaylord to Cheboygan trail and were going to do some of that this weekend. 
We try to stay on paved or improved trails with manageable hills. Does anyone have any good metro Detroit west side routes, or trails in other parts of the state that you like? I'm always open for an opinion on other rides to put in the back of my mind for next year to try.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am not a biker, but want o get into it. I bought a bike not to long ago and have only been on it a couple times. Really beats the heck out of you on a dirt road when you have not been on one for 20 years.

Anyhow, I bought one to get into shape and to ride a trail a heard about that runs from Edmore area to Grand Rapids that is paved and supposed to be pretty nice.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Okay, from one old guy to another, here's my bike:








[/IMG]

I used to ride lots; thousands of miles per year. However, because of physical problems I had to stop riding for a while. Tried getting back into it and love riding but that bike was just beating me up. Worst is the neck problem followed by back, wrists, elbow and shoulders. 

So, this spring I again got the bike out and tried to ride. Didn't get 200 miles on it before I just could not ride any more. So I finally broke down and bought that recumbent I've sort of wanted for many, many moons. I have not bee a bit sorry. It is a dream to ride compared to a DF bike.

I have never rode on a bike trail nor have I ever rode in an organized event. I simply ride the rural roads here where I live. My typical mileage would be the last 4 days which total 100 miles. They are 17.8; 35.8; 26.6; 20.3. 

Looks like I may not ride for a few days so I probably should have rode further today....but I'm tired and sore from other things. 

Frantz, I have heard that trail is really good all the way.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I ride at least twice a week, usually around the 'hood or on the trail along Metro Parkway, or around Stony Creek Lake.. The eye candy on the Metro and Stony trails can be amazing, and quite distracting. Suprised I haven't run into a tree yet.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm glad to see a few get out around here. Paul you dog, why aren't I surprised that you spend as much time pedaling as looking at the joggers.

Anyway....


I just got back from the Petosky area, and the old girl and I got to try out a portion of the newly opened Gaylord to Cheboygan all purpose trail. We rode from the town of Wolverine to just north of M-68 in Indian River and back which totaled just over 20 miles.
All I can say is if your in the area do try this newly rolled gravel surface rail to trail. This section is as level as it gets with minimal road crossings, a smooth as silk gravel surface, numerous Sturgeon river sightings, which I believe if someone wanted to ride a rod in with them, they would encounter some rarely fished holes. I guess a peek at a map to look for state land may be a must though.
This section is off limits to snowmobiles, with the section north of M-68 to Cheboygan open to snow machines. Were talking like a newly rolled 75 mile trail. Now this is too cool. I can't wait to try out more of it next year. Many thanks to whomever put out the effort to get this project done. I really enjoyed the ride.

Here's a shot of the Sturgeon river as it crosses under the old railroad bridge 3 1/2 miles north of Wolverine at Rondo road.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Jimbos, I do some riding. Used to do a LOT more but being a single parent doesn't leave as much time as I'd like.

For road riding, I usually hit Hines. For off-road, there's Maybury, Island Lake and Novi Tree Farm. At least those are nearby. I've also ridden Bald Mountain, Pontiac Lake, Potto, Highland, and what used to be the NORBA course up in Bellaire. We've done the North Country Trail and Yankee Springs a couple of times. Oh, and in September, there's the Tour De Troit, which is a lot of fun.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Ron L said:


> Jimbos, I do some riding. Used to do a LOT more but being a single parent doesn't leave as much time as I'd like.
> 
> For road riding, I usually hit Hines. For off-road, there's Maybury, Island Lake and Novi Tree Farm. At least those are nearby. I've also ridden Bald Mountain, Pontiac Lake, Potto, Highland, and what used to be the NORBA course up in Bellaire. We've done the North Country Trail and Yankee Springs a couple of times. Oh, and in September, there's the Tour De Troit, which is a lot of fun.


I knew someone would throw out a few I never heard of. Novi Tree Farm?? Potto?? gotta do some research into those.
Thanks


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Check out the Michigan Trail atlas. It has routes listed for road bikes and mountain bikes. If I am remembering right there is a Pere Marquette Trail on the west side of the state that is quite nice. I will try to look that up for you. I rode part of it last summer and it was quite nice.

The tunnel of trees ride is great too, especially this time of year. There are some good hills though


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

In the spirit of this thread, I went to get my bike out for a ride now that it is cooler out, only to find the front tire is flat. I will take it for a spin tomorrow.

Thanks for the info Backwoods. I am still hoping to ride a part of it before it gets to late. I am way out of shape for riding. I can walk forever, but man, if it is uphill at all, it kills me. I ride it in the basement on occasion, I have one of those units that the rear end bolts into and it is nice, but nothing compared to a real hill and deer flies!


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> I knew someone would throw out a few I never heard of. Novi Tree Farm?? Potto?? gotta do some research into those.
> Thanks



Potto is the Potowatami Trail, out at the Pinkney Rec Area. Novi Tree Farm is also called Lakeshore Park out in Walled Lake. Potto can be a death march to the uninitiated but Novi is a great trail. Fun, relatively easy, it's a great beginning-of-the-season trail to start to get your legs and coordination back up to speed. 

Check out the MMBA website and click on Trails. It'll show you where they all are.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Jimbos ,
Sounds like I'm not nearly in your league , I like bike riding second only to fishing , I do the Livonia neighborhoods myself almost nightly if you have seen a old fat guy riding a bike with a kid trailer behind it, could have been me . We try to hit Hines on Saturday Mornings they shut it down to Motor Vechicals . I also enjoy riding in Maybury and Island Lake State Parks ,but my favorite park to ride in around here is Kennisington Metro Park .


Larry


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, I am not currently a rider. I used to be many moons ago, but I thought I would share a site that I learned about today.

Check out http://www.mapmyride.com to help build routes and connect with other riders. My cousin turned me on to it and it looks very cool. They also have a number of other variants to the concept such as

Running: http://www.maymyrun.com
Triathalon: http://www.maymytri.com
Hiking: http://www.maymyhike.com

There may be others but those are the ones that caught my attention. You can build your own routes, pin stops and attractions along the way and save the route with waypoints that you can download to your GPS. Way Cool!!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> Jimbos ,
> Sounds like I'm not nearly in your league , I like bike riding second only to fishing , I do the Livonia neighborhoods myself almost nightly if you have seen a old fat guy riding a bike with a kid trailer behind it, could have been me . We try to hit Hines on Saturday Mornings they shut it down to Motor Vechicals . I also enjoy riding in Maybury and Island Lake State Parks ,but my favorite park to ride in around here is Kennisington Metro Park .
> 
> 
> Larry


I'll watch for you Larry. You know I think their jamming us with the Hines closings this year. They stopped the Saturday closing stuff on 9/29 this year. I'm positive it went right into Thanksgiving last year. We did Hines last Saturday but did the side of the road thing, that's not quite a fun. Today we did the neighborhood ride, but damn these Saturday rides around Livonia street is like guerrilla warfare. Cars shooting out every which way. Much more dangerous then early in the day during the week.
Yeah, biking riding is moving up the totem pole as far as my interests go. I think it's fishing then bike riding for me also.

Those are some nice links Cliffd. The stuff they come up with these days.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Kids and I went for a ride today. They wanted to head east. We headed west, got about two miles and they were done. Didn't have to pedal much on the way home. Imagine if they started out downwind, hit the lake in 10 minutes and THEN has to ride home 4 miles into the blow?.....


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Kids and I went for a ride today. They wanted to head east. We headed west, got about two miles and they were done. Didn't have to pedal much on the way home. Imagine if they started out downwind, hit the lake in 10 minutes and THEN has to ride home 4 miles into the blow?.....


Yeah, it was great today. I worked my way from near Inkster rd to Levan, rode north up to 7 mile, and then pumped 3 times to get rolling and then pretended I was a sail.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Don't you just love the post-Halloween rides on Hines dodging all the Christmas light decorations? 

I'd keep an eye out for you guys, but I don't know what you ride. I've got a light green mountain bike, black mountain bike, dark blue road bike and I wear a grey helmet.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Ron L said:


> ...and I wear a grey helmet.


What?! You mean you finally got rid of the full Storm Trooper helmet? 

I'm up for a ride at the tree farm when I get back. Maybe we need a M&G/MS ride.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Ron L said:


> Don't you just love the post-Halloween rides on Hines dodging all the Christmas light decorations?
> 
> I'd keep an eye out for you guys, but I don't know what you ride. I've got a light green mountain bike, black mountain bike, dark blue road bike and I wear a grey helmet.


I ride a purple, KHS, flat bar hybrid. I'm usually out during the day, and If I stay in Livonia I'm always north of 96 around the Lyndon, 5,6,7,area. I'm a stubborn one, I don't wear a helmet and usually have on a black Roush racing hat on backwards.
About the only day I ride with the old girl is on Saturday. 
Monday is the only day I don't ride(sighting in the rifle tomorrow anyway), looks like I'll be out on Tuesday early afternoon, it's supposed to rain in the morning.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Ron L said:


> Don't you just love the post-Halloween rides on Hines dodging all the Christmas light decorations?
> 
> I'd keep an eye out for you guys, but I don't know what you ride. I've got a light green mountain bike, black mountain bike, dark blue road bike and I wear a grey helmet.



Like I said I don't think I'm in your guys league (I'm fat old and grey ) , I ride a black trek with a big old mans seat , I'm also not smart enough to wear a helment most of the time I'm pulling a yellow kid trailer with my 2 year old in it . If you do Hines on Satururday and see 2 teenagers waiting on side of the road for there fat old man that would be me .

Larry.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> Like I said I don't think I'm in your guys league (I'm fat old and grey ) , I ride a black trek with a big old mans seat , I'm also not smart enough to wear a helment most of the time I'm pulling a yellow kid trailer with my 2 year old in it . If you do Hines on Satururday and see 2 teenagers waiting on side of the road for there fat old man that would be me .
> 
> Larry.



LOL,,,,Don't knock yourself. You may be old,fat, and gray in your opinion, but your out there on a bike. Do you realize how many younger fat dudes never get off of their a## and are just sitting there rotting away? I was one of them until 3 years a go. So keep it up.

By the way, check you bikes. I was cleaning my chain yesterday, and putting on a light coat of that waxy oil, and looked at my tires, lo and behold the cord was slightly showing on the rear tire.

I hope this rain stops soon, I'm dying to get out and ride.

Here ya go, before bike riding:









and after a couple of years of riding:


----------

